# smoked alligator ??????



## pulledporkman (Nov 21, 2011)

I have family that just came into town today from new orleans and brought me a 25lb gator and i need help with smoking tips on this please any and all comments welcome, Thank you


----------



## alblancher (Nov 21, 2011)

They brought you a 25 lb gator or 25lbs of gator meat?

I understand that the rib meat is pretty tasty smoked but the tail meat can be chewy.  I'd put a bit of smoke on it and then make a sauce piquant or just fry some 1 - 2 inch cubes.


----------



## pulledporkman (Nov 21, 2011)

any ideas on time and temp that i should smoke it at


----------



## alblancher (Nov 22, 2011)

The rib meat you can smoke at 225 for a couple of hours until done,  a good basting sauce might be a help. 

The gator tail like I said can be chewy when smoked so I would smoke for an hour or so and then finish cooking it with liquid.  Like I said a sauce piquant or a creole.  We did that at the SELA gathering and it was one of the best dishes of the event.

Never tried smoking then frying but that might be pretty interesting.  Give it a try and let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## pulledporkman (Nov 23, 2011)

I smoked the whole alligator for 35 minutes per pound It was a total smoke time of 15 hours We brinded it overnight in a crawfish boil All the meat came out tender and juicy and the tail was the best part nice in moist Thank you for the input and will do it defintely do it again


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 23, 2011)




----------

